# Does counceling really work??



## abirdoutofitscage (Dec 28, 2008)

I want to know what everyones take on marriage counceling is. I havent been happy in my marriage for about a year now and my husband is suggesting we try it. I honestly dont think it will work for me, I think Im beyond repair and dont really have the desire to try to fix it. I know that may seen unfair because he is wanting to work on it. We have two small children too. Please help!


----------

